
The Dumbest Business Idea Ever. The Myth of Maximizing Shareholder Value - brahmwg
http://evonomics.com/maximizing-shareholder-value-dumbest-idea/
======
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3392108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3392108)

